# TBX-B&D Elite Series



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

I am running a new elite division for Teambassxtreme...Its the B&D Division...it rotates between Buckeye Lake and Dillon Reservoir...memberships are now open...you can access it thru the TBX webpage...hope to see you on the water...first tournament is March 30 at Buckeye Lake

Chad Mickey


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

We have about 33 days til the first B&D elite series tournament on Buckeye Lake...lets get those membership #'s up!!! March 30th Buckeye Lake...State Route 79 ramp.


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

23 days til the first tourny at Buckeye Lake...I want to get as many anglers as possible...especially from the Muskingum County and Perry County...if you have any questions check out teambassxtreme.com or contact me Chad Mickey @614-506-4820.


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

17 days....


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Will the fish off for the b&d at the end of the year be between the guys in this series or are you going to lump all the winners from each divison winners togeather and fish some far away lake, like rocky fork, lake eriee or tappan?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The top 40% from each division will advance to the same fish off. The location is still in the works.


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

8 days left...get those memberships and fees paid...you don't want to be hit with a surcharge...see you next Saturday.


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

4 days left...water level still pretty low and no courtesy docks are out but we are ready to go...see everyone on saturday morning!!


----------

